# R9 390 Anzeigetreiber reagiert nicht mehr... (Firefox, Hardwarebeschleunigung)



## Hemisfear666 (9. November 2015)

Ahoi!

Win7 64bit + Firefox 32bit + Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiv + Videos -> 
Anzeigetreiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt aka TDR.

Mögliche Abhilfe:
DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) im abgesicherten Modus starten lassen.
Alles von AMD deinstallieren lassen.
Reboot.
Catalyst installer starten, entpacken lassen aber anschließend NICHT installieren.

Gerätemanager -> Grafikkarte -> Treiber aktualisieren -> Auf dem Computer suchen -> Pfad wählen...

In meinem Fall:
C:\AMD\AMD-Catalyst-15.7.1-With-DOTNet45-Win7-64bit

Seitdem läufts bei mir einwandfrei.

Hab den Tipp aus dem AMD community Forum. klick mich

Vlt hilfts ja jemandem hier. Ich selbst war kurz davor die GraKa vom Balkon zu werfen. 

edit:
Alternativ kann man die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser deaktivieren. Schaut beim Scrollen aber "pfui" aus.

edit2: siehe post #2


----------



## Hemisfear666 (20. November 2015)

Update:
Ein paar Tage lief es gut. Dann kamen die Fehler wieder.
Dauerhaft ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung zu browsen hält mein Augenlicht nicht aus.

Also mal die "Museumsstücke" reaktiviert: HD 4870 und GTX 280X -> die laufen einwandfrei.

Ein IT-Kumpel meinte: da passt was nicht mit der Videobeschleunigung.
siehe Video Acceleration

Noch ein paar Details zum Fehlerbild:
Im Idle hatte die Karte 42°C GPU temp - nach einem Anzeigetreiber-TDR-Gespuke waren es 52°C GPU temp. 
Die Karte kühlte nicht mehr runter. Erst nach einem Reboot waren es wieder 42°C Idle.
Spielabstürze hatte ich keine. Konnte sie nach einem TDR aber nicht mehr starten. Also reboot.

Die Karte befindet sich mittlerweile auf einer Odysee (Händler-> Vorlieferant -> Draukas Werkbank? )
Soll 3-4 Wochen dauern (Österreich).

@Drauka: Meld mich in naher Zukunft mal per PN mit meiner Seriennummer.


----------



## Drauka (23. November 2015)

Wenn Du die über den Händler reklamiert hast, dann landet die nicht bei mir


----------



## FetterKasten (27. November 2015)

Umtauschen.

Das lustige in dem Forum ist, zu vielen Fehlern gibt es in der Vergangenheit schon 20 Threads, wird aber nie danach geschaut, sondern immer neue aufgemacht und verzweifelt nach der selben Lösung geschaut^^

Das Problem scheint häufig vorzukommen bei der R9 Serie


----------



## Hemisfear666 (28. November 2015)

Ja, zu 99% geht es um ingame-Treiberabstürze.

In meinem Fall traf das aber nicht zu. 
Browser/Firefox Threads aus dem Jahre 2012 waren mir keine Hilfe. Zumal die R9 erst heuer rauskam.

Man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich eine neuen Thread aufgemacht habe. 

@Drauka: och menno!


----------



## FetterKasten (28. November 2015)

Nich zur deshalb. Auch im Grafikkartenberatungs Forum gibt es auf den ersten 3 Seiten 3 solche Probleme.
Manche auch im Thread versteckt.

Im Prinzip kommen viele Fehler sehr häufig vor, aber es wird nie gesucht (oder gefunden), dass das bei vielen schon war.

Ich hatte in 2 Monaten 4 Karten mit Fehlern und hier bei pcgh liest man von gleichen Problemen auch bei anderen.
Sowas kann kein Zufall mehr sein.
Heut wird viel Müll auf den Markt geworfen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (29. November 2015)

Installiert doch einfach die neusten Treiber, seit 15.10 gibt es das Problem nicht mehr. Falls doch liegt  es nicht an dem Treiber


----------



## Hemisfear666 (30. November 2015)

hatte sämtliche(!) beta-treiber durch und Win7 neu aufgesetzt. Half nichts. Also RMA.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. November 2015)

Das Problem ist anscheinend, dass die Graka es nicht schafft rechtzeitig zu antworten und dann hängt sich der Treiber auf.
Die Graka ist also das Problem.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ja.
Es gibt auch Trick17: den/die/das TdrDelay in der registry zu erhöhen (von 2 auf 8 sek). 
Leider brachte es in meinem Fall keine Verbesserung.

Mehr Ideen fielen mir dann auch nicht mehr ein. 
Bin gespannt ob ich die Karte noch vor Weihnachten zurückbekomme.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (19. Dezember 2015)

Update:

4 Wochen Wartezeit... 
Gutschrift vom Händler für die defekte Graka.

Hab mir heute eine neue/andere 390er Nitro geholt.
Problem solved.

Danke nochmal an Drauka.


----------



## Drauka (21. Dezember 2015)

Good to hear


----------



## Watney (3. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich hänge mich hier mal dran, da ich ein ähnliches Problem habe.

Seitdem ich meinen PC mit einer Sapphire R9 390 Nitro incl. Backplate und einem bequiet Straight Power10 500W aufgerüstet habe, habe ich das Problem, dass mein System unregelmäßig einfriert. Eine Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nicht. Das Bild bleibt einfach stehen und teilweise "brummen" die Boxen und es hilft nur noch ein Hardreset. Dies passiert sowohl im Desktopbetrieb (Browsen, Youtube-Videos etc.) als auch bei Spielen (GTA V, Fallout 4). Manchmal passiert es schon nach wenigen Minuten, manchmal kann ich stundenlang ohne Probleme spielen. In der Windows-Ereignisanzeige ist abgesehen von "System nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren" kein Fehler zu erkennen. 

Folgendes habe ich bereits probiert:

- Treiber mit dem Tool Display Driver Uninstaller deinstalliert und den aktuellen Crimsontreiber Version 15.12 installiert 
- Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser deaktiviert 
- Temperatur der GPU mit Speedfan und GPU-Z überprüft. Diese lag immer zwischen 60 und 70°C 
- PC mit offenem Gehäuse betrieben 

Informationen zu meinem System: 
- CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 
- MB: Gigabyte Z87-HD3 (aktuellstes BIOS)
- RAM: 2x 8GB DDR3 HyperX Fury 
- Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 10 500W 
- GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro 
- OS: Windows 7 64Bit
- Festplatten: 1x SSD, 2x 2,5" HDD

Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen, wie ich dem Problem weiter auf die Schliche kommen kann? Ist evtl. gar nicht die Grafikkarte, sondern das Netzteil das Problem?


----------



## Hemisfear666 (3. Januar 2016)

Servas!


Bei meinem Problem kam eine explizite Fehlermeldung wegen des Anzeigetreibers.


1) Mit den Catalyst Treibern (15.7.1 oder 15.irgendwas beta) hattest dieselben Probleme?

2) Vlt RAM defekt?


----------



## Watney (4. Januar 2016)

Ich habe Catalyst 15.10 und Crimson 15.12 ausprobiert. Bei beiden die gleichen Symptome. Den RAM habe ich mittlerweile auch mit Memtest86 überprüft - keine Fehler. Habe mich nun dazu entschlossen die Karte umzutauschen und hoffe auf Besserung.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (12. Januar 2016)

Und? Hat es sich gebessert?


----------



## Watney (13. Januar 2016)

Weiß ich noch nicht. Heute Abend ist es soweit.


----------

